# Considerate puppy



## Vierka (Apr 10, 2005)

This is one among all those little things Kia did, but a story that is really funny.



When Kia was only couple months old, she did not like staying home alone, not even for couple of hours. I remember that I only went to my friends apartment and was not gone for a long time. When I came home, Kia was hidden somewhere and I just noticed my wallet on the floor.  It was on the kitchen table when I was left the apartment and Kia was not allowed to take anything from any table.
Needless to say, there were teeth marks and holes all over the wallet, but imagine how considerate this little creature is: before she decided to have fun with the wallet, she somehow took out all the credit cards, drivers license, etc. and only then started biting it! I have no idea how she achieved to take the cards out of there without destroying them! I just had to smile. 


Vierka


----------



## Bonni (Apr 12, 2005)

*She's amazing.*

That dog is just way too cool. I hope her pups are just as considerate!

Later,
B


----------



## Coopersmum (Apr 13, 2005)

Thats funny!! My dogs not considerate, its downright nosey!!! He stands on the picnic table and tries to look over the six feet fence into my neighbours garden! Next time he does it i will be ready with my camera!


----------



## Vierka (Apr 10, 2005)

I think the puppies are on the nosey side as well - now they're trying to look over the little barrier to their room - it's hilarious because they almost fall over as they're trying to see what's on the other side (one picture like this is in the gallery).

Well, Kia has done some not so considerate things as well, so Bon, I'm not promising such good inherited behaviour in the pups (this was more of a rarity)  .

Joe is standing behind me and just reminded me when we came home once and found his cell phone on the floor with teeth marks and holes in the glass display - she chewed right through it - I guess that was a hint he's spending too much time talking...


----------

